
Banking “automation tipping point” could reduce headcount by as much as 30% - huac
http://www.businessinsider.com/bank-layoffs-are-coming-2016-3
======
thevibesman
Discussion of Citi Group PDF sited in the article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11396263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11396263)

